# State Vessel Inspection Requirements and Other Info



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Boat is in for it's pre-season lookee over. Making sure our checklist is ready. So just want to pass this along based on past inspections and glad we had it items when on the water or traveling with boat including assisting others.

First don't forget the Mussel Certificate...recommend doing the yearly certification test. Here's the link to the thread I made earlier:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=41138

Now for the Utah State Parks and Recreation Vessel Inspection:

Certificate of Registration Onboard
Bow Numbers Displayed Properly
Registration Stickers Current and Displayed
Proof of Liability Insurance Onboard
Type IV PFD - Throwable (16' & >)
Fire Extinguishers(s) - Marine Approved and Serviced
Horn, Whistle (16' to <65") or Bell (40+)
Spare Paddle, or Oar or Motor (<21')
Bail Bucket or Bilge Pump
Verified Capacity Info (1973 & Newer, <20')
Navigation Lights
Adequate Ventilation
Approved Flame Arrestor
Hull Identification Number

Some extras we carry:

Tool box with spare fuses and Duct Tape
Black and Decker Start It Jumper System
Extra Life Jackets
Tow Strap/Rope
Marine Grade Jumper 20' Cables
Flashlights/Spot Light
First Aid Kit
Sun Block
Rain Gear
Extra set of clothes/towels
Garbage Bags

Also for a tandem trailer and this has come in very handy to change a flat quickly.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camco-RV ... l+Products


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump and Thanks for the list, K2.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super K2,
I'll add one thing for clarity to boaters. If your vessel has a motor rated 50 hp or larger you have to have liability insurance on that vessel.

Happy boating!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Waht is the rules on pontoon boats now- if they are not motorized- do they have to be registered now ?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No registration required for boats without motors. 
This includes includes pontoons, row boats, float tubes and canoes.


----------

